# Accident en route to dog show



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Via Facebook I have just come across this Just Giving page which my cousin set up after a tragic accident last week. Six people and 19 dogs were killed travelling from Moscow to Milan for a dog show.

I had not heard about this anywhere else so thought other dog lovers on here might be interested to know about it, whether or not you choose to give.

https://crowdfunding.justgiving.com/raymond-nazer-3

Chris


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

How horrific and very sad.
Thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## Storageman (Feb 2, 2008)

Interesting to note it's only dog lovers OP is alerting and not us humans!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

I am a lover of both.
I am sure they mean both.:serious:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Storageman said:


> Interesting to note it's only dog lovers OP is alerting and not us humans!!!!!!!!!!


I am definitely more a person lover than a dog lover. I don't have a dog and don't want one, though I certainly wouldn't wish harm to any of them.

There are many tragic incidents involving humans but it only occurred to me to post about this because I know there are many dog lovers on here who might want to know about it. It was also a way to support my cousin and his wife's family, who are dog lovers.

Chris


----------



## Storageman (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm a dog lover as well but your original post suggests to me that you are wanting support for the dogs only


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Storageman said:


> I'm a dog lover as well but your original post suggests to me that you are wanting support for the dogs only


Definitely not the case. I suppose I assumed that any dog lover would also feel for the humans involved, both those who died and their families who want to retrieve their bodies.

Chris


----------

